
Show HN: TechReviewHQ – Thousands of Tech Product Reviews in One Place - murph37
https://techreviewhq.com/
======
murph37
TechReviewHQ aggregates thousands of tech reviews from across the internet
into one place, whether from TechCrunch, The Verge, or MKBHD.

I'd love to get some feedback on the site. Check it out and let me know what
you think!

~~~
sauravt
It's great for discovering new products. It would be nice to have amazon links
to actual products right next to the reviews. It would also enable you to
monetize your site with affiliate money.

~~~
murph37
Thanks for the feedback! Agreed! That's definitely on my backlog to add to the
site.

